# Australian chook collector



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

It's nice to have so many like minded people in the one group. I have a very varied bunch and all have names and all are very much loved. In my group we have Plymouth rocks, light Sussex, Araucana, Pekins, frizzles, silkies and speckled Sussex.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

That is quite a variety of chooks you have there.  
There are so many different chicken and bantam types I would be interested in having too...but we already have more eggs than we really need. 
Lots of extra baking going on, in this part of Oz and plenty to give away too! 
Chickens are such a lot of fun, I really had no idea how much, until we got some of our own


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I just adore them, I take my morning coffee down every day and sit with them, they free range the back garden each afternoon. My toddler can't get enough of them (needless to say they soon learn about her) I really love the bantam breeds temperament. The Sussex lady's tend to be a bit snooty. And the Araucanas are a flighty breed.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello For the UK .
You have a great mixed flock there .


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello fellow Aussie chicks..... Im in Canberra, where in OZ are you???


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Aussie chicks!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for the welcomes. I can't wait to share photos of my girls. (With people who will appreciate them)


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your photos!!


----------

